# G5 Montec Broadhead Kills and Trails....



## k_marshall (Feb 4, 2010)

Not my picture or story. Its from another site but the arrow exited through the coyotes hind quarters. Used a 100 g. Montec.


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

I dont know what to say but son!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is to cool


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Harvest*

This one from a Montec. Cut right through the shoulder.

Didnt get the blood I like but he didnt go far.

Montecs are deadly accurate.


----------



## nikki6gun (Sep 7, 2007)

100 grn montec 10yrds went in the left front came out the right rear went 5yrds.


----------



## R Grundy (Mar 24, 2010)

Here's some. The first is a doe that I shot and the lung is hanging out the entrance hole. Went 50 yards. The buck went 30. The last few feet he just staggered and bled into the pine straw.


----------



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

just killed an antelope in fact yesterday and i hate them. i almost lost my goat with a nice shot in him. he took two more in the lungs to bring him down finally two hours later. very little blood and 3 very good hits. don't have a picture of what the holes look like but here is a picture after i cleaned him up.


----------



## R Grundy (Mar 24, 2010)

Must be all the holes are on the other side. Where exactly did the first arrow go?


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Grundy that second pic is awesome! Now that's a blood trail :tongue:

Nice pics guys...


----------



## Hog Father (Apr 8, 2010)

JC07Rhino said:


> just killed an antelope in fact yesterday and i hate them. i almost lost my goat with a nice shot in him. he took two more in the lungs to bring him down finally two hours later. very little blood and 3 very good hits. don't have a picture of what the holes look like but here is a picture after i cleaned him up.




:spam: Were you shooting practice montecs??? or one you have target shot 300 times...??? I question shot quality..


----------



## R Grundy (Mar 24, 2010)

Here's a Montec I found that had gone through the opposite shoulder and stopped short of exiting. This is with a 54 pound draw weight. The same arrow shows the tip curled from hitting bones. I resharpened it and steepened the tip angle to prevent curling on the next kill.


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

^^^ wow the way the deer is "bloodshot" without the broadhead being in there it looks like a rifle wound at first glance!

wow nasty...my buddy shot a fat old doe with a montec last year and the wound channel was most impressive


----------



## dosse (Aug 20, 2007)

I also dont like them, any broad head that i have to buy stones to sharpen out of the pack just to make it sharp enough to take to the field i dont want. I shot a doe with them straight out the pack and i knew it felt super dull but i had read all the hype about how great they were so i went hunting with it. Drilled a doe and never found her. Pretty sure i heard her go down close by but i looked that night and the next morning. Never found a drop of blood. My uncle found her later and she was in the area where i knew she had to be only 100-130 yards from point of impact. But i could not find one drop of blood and it was in thick overgrown crp. I hit the deer seem of the shoulder and buried it to the fletchings. The only blood i found was on the base of the fletchings where the arrow buried up to. When she turned to run her shoulder broke off the arrow at that point and i found it 10 yards from where i hit her. Im dead serious though i never found one drop and she was 12 ringed. I will never shoot anything but armadillos with them from now on. 

Of course just like every other head people all have different opinions based on different experiences. My first experience just happened to be a very very bad one and the dullness of the head out of the pack also bothers me. But good luck im sure several people on here swear by them


----------



## BigOtis (Oct 21, 2007)

Were these two of the "very good shots"? I may be wrong but it looks like a couple of holes...

Not trying to start anything but it just seems odd, as mentioned before, that if two of the shots were in the lungs...why no blood or holes where them there lungs is?


----------



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

BigOtis said:


> Were these two of the "very good shots"? I may be wrong but it looks like a couple of holes...
> 
> Not trying to start anything but it just seems odd, as mentioned before, that if two of the shots were in the lungs...why no blood or holes where them there lungs is?


your not even close. in fact if you look there is a hole on the shoulder facing us. that was an exit hole. and the shots all came in from the other side (reason why picture is on this side) two of the arrows didn't even come through the hole way. i don't know what you circled but there isn't even blood there. and if you circled the throat don't you think he would have died right away anyways?


----------



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

and another thing, where i took the picture is where he expired. do you see any blood around the ground? i know i don't. either way you may criticize my hunting abilities or what i'm telling you but that is what happened. and i used brand new sharp heads out of the package. they seamed sharp but guess i should have sharpened them before i used them.


----------



## R Grundy (Mar 24, 2010)

I was puzzled by the picture myself but then I'm puzzled most days. We'll probably just kill some deer this year with them again and be happy.


----------



## BigOtis (Oct 21, 2007)

JC07Rhino said:


> your not even close. in fact if you look there is a hole on the shoulder facing us. that was an exit hole. and the shots all came in from the other side (reason why picture is on this side) two of the arrows didn't even come through the hole way. i don't know what you circled but there isn't even blood there. and if you circled the throat don't you think he would have died right away anyways?


Fair enough, I don't see the shoulder wound, but then I don't really see any distinctive wound. I though the neck looked wet, like it had been washed off. If I'm wrong, I'm wrong. Nice goat and I'm sorry you didn't like the Montec. I've killed lot's of animals with them and they're pretty much all I shoot...but everyone get's to choose what they want right:wink:

Question: Were you shooting the regular Montec's or the CS Montec's?


----------



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

BigOtis said:


> Fair enough, I don't see the shoulder wound, but then I don't really see any distinctive wound. I though the neck looked wet, like it had been washed off. If I'm wrong, I'm wrong. Nice goat and I'm sorry you didn't like the Montec. I've killed lot's of animals with them and they're pretty much all I shoot...but everyone get's to choose what they want right:wink:
> 
> Question: Were you shooting the regular Montec's or the CS Montec's?


there's no hard feelings or nothing but i was shooting regulars right out of package. like i said i didn't sharpen them or nothing but didn't think i had to outta package. you don't expect to buy dull heads. but here is another pic and in this one you can see where blood ran down the leg from the exit hole. i guess it could have been a tad low. but you can definitely see there is no shot in neck or butt. well maybe not so good for the butt but there was not a shot back there. and you can also see where there is blood on the floor, but not much.


----------



## BigOtis (Oct 21, 2007)

You're right, you shouldn't have to sharpen ANY broadhead right out of the package! What poundage/draw length are you shooting if you don't mind me asking?

I've had them zip right through Elk, Pronghorn, Whitetail's, Hog's, Coyote's, and Turkey, right out of the package but I have a 32" draw and shoot around 63# as well. 

I would suggest the CS Montec's, or the Striker's if you like the way these regular Montec's shoot, they are definitely sharper than the originals:wink:


----------



## copperman (Jul 22, 2008)

*montecs*

any one know why the CS ones dont come in 125 grain


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Montec CS from a 55 pound bow. Buck went about 60 yards with a double lung hit. Montecs are great broadheads, especially the CS version.


----------



## R Grundy (Mar 24, 2010)

I got thinking about the cut on contact heads and remember guys like Fred Bear were always touching up their broadheads. He actually carried a little file in a sheath on his belt. Being old school I check mine and touch them up regularly. They always cut and kill well probably because I'm always giving them attention. Just what we always did (even with our axes, knives and other equipment). I recently got Fred Bear's old movies from Three Rivers Archery in a 4 DVD pack. It's awesome. At least for old guys.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> This one from a Montec. Cut right through the shoulder.
> 
> Didnt get the blood I like but he didnt go far.
> 
> Montecs are deadly accurate.


i saw that pic on an earlier post and i've gotta tell you that is one pretty buck!:thumbs_up i've seen a lot of bucks DB but that one is something else. congrats to you and i would love to know the story behind it if you get a chance to pm me. date, bow, how,where, and score. good looking deer.


----------



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

BigOtis said:


> You're right, you shouldn't have to sharpen ANY broadhead right out of the package! What poundage/draw length are you shooting if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I've had them zip right through Elk, Pronghorn, Whitetail's, Hog's, Coyote's, and Turkey, right out of the package but I have a 32" draw and shoot around 63# as well.
> 
> I would suggest the CS Montec's, or the Striker's if you like the way these regular Montec's shoot, they are definitely sharper than the originals:wink:


it's in my signature all the stats on my bow. 29" draw 71 ish pounds with a heavy arrow. i don't understand why i wasn't blowing through him.


----------



## steve browning (Mar 9, 2009)

i have shot a handful of deer with the montecs both with traditional gear and compounds all the deer i shot the blood trail was fair to poor. I believe the total was 6 and 1 coyote. I will give g5 credit these are some of the most accurate heads i ever shot but did not have the abillity to get them razor sharp so i sold them.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

copperman said:


> any one know why the CS ones dont come in 125 grain


The VPA Terminator is a carbon steel BH similar to the Montec design only much better. It has no vents, thus is stronger and silent. It is also machined from a solid piece of steel not cast. Check it out; they come in 100-300 grains and fly like a Slick Trick.
IMO any one who can't sharpen their own BH, should not be bow hunting.:wink:


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

ttt

More pics please :archer:


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

My 2 pennies worth of opinion about my use of Montecs tells me that most of the above posts are, at one time or another, all true examples of my experiences. I shot one deer with them that left a bloodtrail like a massacre happened and I've shot 2 that left little to no trail at all. All three deer were shot broadside in the lower lung area and one of the three took lung and clipped the heart. Last years bull left plenty to track but all 4 animals didn't go any further than 30-40 yards. My brother shot a cow at 18 yards, perfect double lung. She went for over 800 yards with very little of a bloodtrail, only small areas with some drops the whole way. Her exit side shoulder/leg must have been pretty bad off because she would drag it here and there. We lost that cows' trail when it got dark that night and I found her the next morning after the coyotes got to her. I shoot all of my brand new heads before the season opens and sharpen them back up before they go into the quiver. I even push them into the quiver foam to get them placed right and resharpen them before going out to kill an animal.


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

Name a broadhead that has a 100% positive review. It isn't going to happen. Every head will have the ocassional shot that fails to pass through or create a heavy blood trail. Also every head will have shots that pass through and spray blood everywhere. So I vote, use the head that flies the best out of your setup & has a high percentage for a review. Montec CS will be on my arrows again this year.


----------



## swampghost (Jan 15, 2008)

Dosse...I'll take that armadillo ammo off your hands if you don't want them.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Longbow42 said:


> The VPA Terminator is a carbon steel BH similar to the Montec design only much better. It has no vents, thus is stronger and silent. It is also machined from a solid piece of steel not cast. Check it out; they come in 100-300 grains and fly like a Slick Trick.
> IMO any one who can't sharpen their own BH, should not be bow hunting.:wink:


Nice looking broadhead. Very similar to the Wensel Woodsman in the heavier weights. The WW is another often overlooked head by compound shooters.


----------



## Agustus (Nov 16, 2009)

4 years ago I shot through a good buck with a low exit. I didn't get much blood from the point of shot and for the first 20 yards. From that point, blood kept increasing until eventually finding the deer. I didn't touch up the head (I didn't know I had to then) and that could have no doubt been part of the trouble.

I still carry them and plan to whack a couple of doe to try them again. They fly extremely good and now since sharpening them up, I think they'll do much better


----------



## grizzlyplumber (Jul 21, 2005)

Some of these posts are making me nervous, I had planned on using these heads this year but now I am not so sure. I would like to hear some more reviews on them.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

grizzlyplumber said:


> Some of these posts are making me nervous, I had planned on using these heads this year but now I am not so sure. I would like to hear some more reviews on them.


I don't think you can go wrong with the Montec, especially the CS version. Experiences with less that gushing blood trails are most likely from other factors than the Montec head. Assuming they are of equal sharpness, I doubt you or the deer you shoot will notice the difference between the Montec and any of several other three blade heads of a similar cutting diameter. The Montec, especially the sharper out of the package CS, is just one good example of a well proven style of broadhead.

I have found the Montec to be a very _accurate_ broadhead too...


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Easykeeper said:


> Nice looking broadhead. Very similar to the Wensel Woodsman in the heavier weights. The WW is another often overlooked head by compound shooters.


You are right, VPA makes the new WW. Check them out, you will see the similarities.


----------



## Hunt247 (Apr 27, 2007)

I love my Montecs! Killed 3 deer with the same BH and it's still in my quiver.


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

More pics please


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

yyy


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

grizzlyplumber said:


> Some of these posts are making me nervous, I had planned on using these heads this year but now I am not so sure. I would like to hear some more reviews on them.


I gotta say... I think some of these guys are nuts! :wink:

The work that you have to go through to get a Montec sharp turned me off from the first time I tried it!

Buy a CS and they are sharper???... yeah, at $5 more a pack! And they still are a pain to get sharp after you shoot them once!

I've been shooting Hellrazors for a couple years on elk... they look nearly identical to the Montec, but man, are they easy to sharpen... and I mean easy! I can probably sharpen 6 of 'em in the time it would take to get a Montec sharp. Not only that but they fly like a dart! Now you can get 4 of them for $40 and with the mail in rebate you get $10 back! That's $7.50 per head!

Oh and... I don't really think you guys are nuts. Just a little hard headed. :BangHead:


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

ttt for Montec :thumbs_up


----------



## 724wd (Dec 17, 2005)

i shot them last year. shot a buck too far back, good blood trail the next morning. followed 200 yards and the blood stopped at the base of a tree where he bedded. eventually found him (blind luck), but it wasn't the fault of the broadhead. i hit him through the guts and he did bleed well until laying down and his hide shifting. i sharpened them after practicing on a black hole. used a flat arkansas stone and they are nice and sharp. i see no reason to mess with the CS version, as the stainless are not prone to rusting and with the sharpening angle being the same, are just as sharp, and plenty sharp to blow through a deer. i'll be shooting them again this year!


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

Anyone find them loud? I shot them and could hear them fly down to the target.


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

mt_elkhunter said:


> Anyone find them loud? I shot them and could hear them fly down to the target.


They are _but_ the animals don't complain. If you stand down range (somewhere safe :wink and have somebody shoot one you won't hear it until it passe's by you. I shot a doe at 80 yds 2 years ago and she never moved or looked my direction until the arrow passed threw her lungs. So essentially broadheads that are loud are cutting threw the wind/air and until the sound passes them the animals hear nothing.


----------



## Firearrow (Jul 3, 2009)

To the Montec haiters. Yes they are not laser sharp, the reps will tell you that. It has something to do with the angle the are sharpen at. But to say they don't work, well potato, potato; ford, chevy, blah blah blah. Use what works best for your set up. 





































O ya they do work by the way. They are a few more recient pic's I have but I think the point is taken. Remember we are all hunters. Montec, Split Fire, Thunder Heads, Rage, Bow hunters, Rifle Hunters, Public Land, Private Land, or High Fence. When the anti hunters come we all have to been ONE GROUP. But here at AT, every once in a while it is ok side up and have some fun talken some s*#t. Lets keep cool, and have some fun,:darkbeer:


----------



## buckhunter2705 (Feb 10, 2010)

da white shoe said:


> I gotta say... I think some of these guys are nuts! :wink:
> 
> The work that you have to go through to get a Montec sharp turned me off from the first time I tried it!
> 
> ...


yeah easier to sharpen because thinner and weaker metal not trying to start an argument but the steel used in there broadheads are a weaker style of steel than G5 uses and i've never had trouble sharpening my montec's.


----------



## SL outdoors (Nov 4, 2009)

The montec cs is one of the best heads I have ever used it comes out of the pack really sharp and you can get them sharp enough for a barber!As for penetration I have never had an arrow that didn't pass through and I have always shot 60#,And as far as blood trails I have never had a problem with the cs's but blood trails are subject to many variables and I'm sure we have all seen the differance from one deer to the next using the same head!I personaly wouldn't concider using anything but Montec CS's at least this year I haven't seen anything better!


----------



## joehunter8301 (Jul 16, 2009)

i still cant seem to figure out why people like to pick on the montecs so much. both bucks i shot this year didnt make it 40 yards. you cant ask for much more than that. i agree they are not the sharpest and the steel isnt the greatest commpared to a few others but they seem to kill lots of animals every year. i promise there are many guys who buy these heads and dont sharpen them before they hunt and kill the deer just as dead as anyone else. most of us on AT are absolute nuts about archery and hunting and we love to tinker with every little piece of the puzzle. i love this topic


----------



## valleyhunter (Apr 24, 2007)

I am just really concerned ( I think) with the lack of blood i get from these heads. In the past 2 years I have shot 3 deer with them. Last nights being the most recent and I HAMMERED a doe. It was the first time i got the high hind leg kick and it honestly just about knocked her down when the arrow hit. However, i didnt find much (if any) blood at all. Granted it was getting dark and i knew she was down (within 60 yards of my stand) I just thought I would find more blood than i did. 3 deer shot with montecs, 3 deer dead within 75 yards of the shot, and 3 really poor blood trails. I just dont know if i am putting too much stock into blood trails or what. All 3 deer where harvested and retrieved. Isnt that the goal?


----------



## CRAA349 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have used montecs for the first time after using rage broadheads. I have dropped several bucks with both rage and montecs. It really doesnt matter what you use I do not think. I always say use what your comfortable with. From my own experience I have had great success with both of these broadheads. Of course the rage leaves an awsome blod trail, but the heads or blades bend or break. Granted that this is not a problem if you are able to tag your deer. I chose this year to use montecs. I shot a doe with one before trying them out on a buck. I must say that I was inpressed. I hit her a little back on entry but she was quarting away from me. The exit was right behind the opposite shoulder. The broadhead stuck in the ground and the doe ran literally 5 yards. Both lungs were destroyed. Again on my buck this year at 40 yards I centerpunched both lungs and he ran about 40 yards. I have had success with montects. The only difference is that like it had been said they have to be resharpened. I would rather touch them up in five minutes rather than spending another 40$ on more heads.


----------



## joehunter8301 (Jul 16, 2009)

i want to hear more about others experiences with these heads


----------



## bulldogto (Jul 14, 2003)

No montec experience, but I took my buck with a NAP Hellrazor this year. I have a 27 inch draw and pull 52 pounds because of recent shoulder surgery. The shot was SLIGHTLY quartering away and at almost 20 yards. The arrow completely passed through the mature Ohio buck and stuck several inches in the ground. The deer jumped twice and then stopped, looking around. He then just walked off as if nothing happened. He fell about 50 yards later. The bloodtrail was the best I have ever experienced. When I pulled the arrow out of the ground it was still somewhat sharp....no nicks or gouges in the blades. I got it back to shaving sharpness using just a leather strop and honing compound. After several years of bowhunting I think overall broadheads get too much credit/blame for bloodtrails. I think that shot placement and animal behavior have more to do with it. As long as the broadhead is sharp, it will do its job. That being said, I can't see myself switching from the Hellrazors for awhile.


----------



## gen2teg (Jan 29, 2009)

2 kills this year montecs love them pa ten point piebald elk in colorado


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

dude the pie bald elk is sickkkkk nasty... i havent shot anything with the montec, i got them for my wife but was impressed with them right out of the box. i will shoot a management doe with them because i am considering using them next year


----------



## gen2teg (Jan 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

I have shot many deer with the montecs and to be honest I have never seen very much of a blood trail at all. But on a positive note, I have not needed one. The deer die within 50 yards. I cant figure out why the lack of blood. I have them hair shaving sharp, I have hit deer in lungs, lung heart - everything. But the lack of blood really perplexes me.


----------



## joehunter8301 (Jul 16, 2009)

you cant complain if you watch the deer fall over. same experiences with me so far. have not neeed to follow blood. like grim reaper says watch em drop!!


----------



## ks bowhunter (Nov 26, 2010)

montec striker


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

thats awesome but what if...... I need a blood trail? I cant figure out what it is about this BH that wont make a deer bleed.


----------



## ks bowhunter (Nov 26, 2010)

yea my kill today there were spots of nice blood amounts but not puddles but I saw it drop 15 yrds from where I shot it


----------



## joehunter8301 (Jul 16, 2009)

i think whats really happening here is there is so much speculation on blood with these heads that when guys shoot an animal they do not see tons of blood like some guys claim with rage and they automatically assume it does not give a blood trail. remember most animals if they are running full steam you are not gonna see much blood because they are runnin so fast comapred to when they are walking at a slow pace. then again if you make a good shot i bet they wont run too far outta sight anyways. of course this is huntin and some things dont go as planned. what some guys would call a good blood trail others would call a poor trail too. so who knows


----------



## joehunter8301 (Jul 16, 2009)

anyone else


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

There are so many variables when it comes to blood trails. Sharp BH, Good KE, and a well placed shot will usually get the job done, I don't care what BH you are shooting.


----------



## joehunter8301 (Jul 16, 2009)

lets hear from some more guys


----------



## elkhunter2900 (May 7, 2010)

grizzlyplumber said:


> Some of these posts are making me nervous, I had planned on using these heads this year but now I am not so sure. I would like to hear some more reviews on them.


I started using the G5 Montec's this year, they fly perfect even out to 70. Like all fixed blades you have to keep them sharp for sure. This year I have killed 4 does with the none have gone over 20 yards, on one I punched straight through the top of the shoulder and backbone, at the crown of the shoulder, the arrow passed through like butter and buried in a tree. After cutting it out of the tree and touching the blades back up it went back in the quiver.

You must sharpen all fixed blades, these are the best toughest blades I have shot in years. 
Going to stick with them just keep them sharp!


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

These are the toughest best flying heads I have used, that being said they suck. They are dull as dirt out of the box and no matter what you do they just didnt sharpen to my thunderheads. I killed a 8pt and a 7pt this year with them both died within 50 yards, neither had a speck of blood. Just a little hair on the ground at impact. Im no longer wasting my time worrying with them when I can put a old Muzzy or Thunderhead on out of the box and its a razor that shoots very similer but just not as solid as the Montec


----------



## meatmissle (Mar 13, 2009)

Great pics & stories guys!


----------



## jjdelong10 (Sep 5, 2010)

this is my first year using montecs killed 3 deer with them 2 does and one buck pass threw on the does the buck was 50 yards and it stopped on the opposite shoulder bone none of them ran over 60 yards i shot all three with the same broadhead and no bends or nics in it not much blood tho the buck bled internal. also i have shot a buck with a new one and could not find it but bad shot on my part. love the heads and i will continue to use them


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

*not montecs but g5 broadheads were used*


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

100 Gr Montec


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Back to top for the G5 crew


----------



## Justgot2hunt (Sep 27, 2010)

Bought the stone to sharpen mine. Didn't seem to work, but I have no experience sharpening (just watched the video online). Not sure if I want to chance a deer on not finding for lack of blood. Any thoughts from the guys that DON'T sharpen 'em ?? Are the CS heads really any sharper ??


----------



## Agustus (Nov 16, 2009)

I find my self every season in a broadhead battle...... Which to use? Which fly the best? Which will provide the best results, in the form of blood trails? 

I have a bunch of the montecs (originals) and for whatever reason, can't put one in my quiver b/c of the lack of blood they leave after a hit. Honestly, the ones that fall within sight, would fall with almost any head used. Those were well hit deer.....

I love the montecs flight characteristics BUT wonder if this is the broadhead I want on the end of my arrow when the chance presents itself and "WHAT IF" its a marginal hit?

I still have them, still practice with them. I also have others that fly great too and choose them over the montecs cause they're gonna do more in the "WHAT IF" situation happens. 
(And yes, I have taken deer with Montecs).

Great flying head though.


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

One of my 3 bow kills from last fall. The blood trail on this one was good enough that these two rookies (my boys ages 15 and 8) could follow it.

Love the Montec....


----------



## gravy4 (Sep 3, 2009)

I used the Montec 100gr Two years ago and My Buck Ran 75yds with a great blood trail . This year I used the Montec CS 100gr and the Buck Dropped in sight. Decent Blood trail maybe went 30yds.


----------



## Speed Trap (Dec 16, 2008)

Small deer, but here goes. At 8 yards he was shot, and ran less than 30 yards.


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

ttt for G5!!


----------



## arhassett (Oct 12, 2008)

I really like Montec products. No reason to switch to any other broadhead at the moment.


----------



## arhassett (Oct 12, 2008)

Actually tried the T3s and really liked them.


----------



## crockrj (Oct 28, 2009)

Here are my CS Montec kills from this past season. None of the deer went over 60 yards. I had some great blood trails and some sparse ones but it depends where you hit it. Great broad head and will always be in my quiver.


----------



## bowmadness83 (Oct 30, 2010)

wow that's some serious destruction very impressive


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

Here are a few from over the years...never had a deer run more than 100 yards when shot with a Montec. I think I am going back this year but I am testing Stinger buzzcuts and Slick Tricks.


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

gen2teg said:


> 2 kills this year montecs love them pa ten point piebald elk in colorado


Very cool looking elk! Bet that was a one time deal huh?


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

ttt for G5


----------



## antler.friek (Sep 8, 2009)

*i love the g5 montecs*

i have shot the montec for many years and hardly ever get a good bloodtrail but they are very accurate and not to many bones will stop them. I will continue to shoot a montec as long as they make'em.


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

awesome buck antler.friek's

Sounds like blood trail isn't really needed by most Montec kills I see. Seem to drop with 50 yds or so


----------



## crazygary (Sep 28, 2009)

dosse said:


> I also dont like them, any broad head that i have to buy stones to sharpen out of the pack just to make it sharp enough to take to the field i dont want. I shot a doe with them straight out the pack and i knew it felt super dull but i had read all the hype about how great they were so i went hunting with it. Drilled a doe and never found her. Pretty sure i heard her go down close by but i looked that night and the next morning. Never found a drop of blood. My uncle found her later and she was in the area where i knew she had to be only 100-130 yards from point of impact. But i could not find one drop of blood and it was in thick overgrown crp. I hit the deer seem of the shoulder and buried it to the fletchings. The only blood i found was on the base of the fletchings where the arrow buried up to. When she turned to run her shoulder broke off the arrow at that point and i found it 10 yards from where i hit her. Im dead serious though i never found one drop and she was 12 ringed. I will never shoot anything but armadillos with them from now on.
> 
> Of course just like every other head people all have different opinions based on different experiences. My first experience just happened to be a very very bad one and the dullness of the head out of the pack also bothers me. But good luck im sure several people on here swear by them



Im not sure if I like the thought of you hunting. If you cant find a deer 130 yards away from the point of impact it tells me you can't track for ****


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

they are definitely one of the toughest heads out there. I'm not a huge fan of them because they don't tend to be very sharp out of the box.


----------



## antler.friek (Sep 8, 2009)

thanks jds-1 my biggest to date


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

Hog Father said:


> :spam: Were you shooting practice montecs??? or one you have target shot 300 times...??? I question shot quality..


I see he shoots a hoyt. Not enough power. Just kidding.


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

this pig was at 38 yards. He ran almost 60 yards. Complete passthrough.


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=10615


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

*hog with my montec*


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## nikki6gun (Sep 7, 2007)

Still shooting them 5yrs later?


----------



## BO-N-ARO (Dec 28, 2014)

I have been using the Montec since they hit the market. As a mechanical engineer, I think they are the best out there when it is based on strength, and the way the angle of the blades allows them to be sharpened. The one improvement they made is changing the material to a carbon steel. They sharpen better and easier.
I haven't lost a animal yet and have killed several Midwest whitetail, kudu, wildebeest and several other African animals. One day I shot two warthog and three impala with the same head and without re-sharpening. The farthest I can remember a animal to run was the 30 pound common duiker and he went about 150 yards, and he was double lunged. As fast as they are it did not take him long to run that far.
I have only damaged one head and that is when I hit a rock, after going thru a impala, rolling one of the blades.
Just can not imagine shooting anything else.


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Back to the top


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

I use them. I haven't lost a deer with them. They are tough and last forever. I DO like the carbon steel ones because they are easier to sharpen.


----------



## 17ghk (Nov 11, 2009)

I have taken 3 deer with the same ss montec and it's still good to go.


----------



## daniel_chris (Jul 22, 2013)

Those of you that don't like because you can't sharpen them just send them to me and I'll pay the freight.


----------



## RPLies (Jun 10, 2015)

daniel_chris said:


> Those of you that don't like because you can't sharpen them just send them to me and I'll pay the freight.


personally i enjoy the time i spend sharpening my montecs. I have a planed board with 220, 600, and 1000 grit sandpaper glued to it. i run the heads of those in increasing order and then slap them on an arkansas stone and then strop on cardboard from the back of a notepad. the bevels are like mirrors when i finish and i was able to mindlessly do it all while watching my favorite hunting shows.

at the same time i get why people either wouldn't want to do that or don't like the lack of blood trail, which is more of the rule than the exception with these. this will be my first year hunting alone and i am color blind and thoroughly useless on a blood trail. because of this i will be carrying both montecs and rage hypos in my quiver. both have same POI so i will just use the rage heads when i know i'll be tracking alone.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

went thru both shoulder blades


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

The hogs don't like 'em...


----------



## BHFarmer (Mar 8, 2014)

He was quartering away pretty hard at 17 yards. The Montec went through the 3rd to last rib on his left side and exited through his right shoulder, after going through the pump station. He went about 30 yards.


----------



## knightwing81 (Jul 15, 2014)

Decided against using mechanicals this week and went with my G5 CS Montecs. They got full pass thrus drawing 60# @ 27" with 384 gr CE Maxima Red arrows. No blood trail but the fallow deer dropped less than 30 yds from where I hit him through both lungs and the aoudad was hidden in the woods and blew through the heart and came out just behind the shoulder. It dropped right where it stood.


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Back to top for G5


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

knightwing81 said:


> Decided against using mechanicals this week and went with my G5 CS Montecs. They got full pass thrus drawing 60# @ 27" with 384 gr CE Maxima Red arrows. No blood trail but the fallow deer dropped less than 30 yds from where I hit him through both lungs and the aoudad was hidden in the woods and blew through the heart and came out just behind the shoulder. It dropped right where it stood.
> View attachment 2701761
> 
> View attachment 2701785


So... you got a double lung on the first one and a heart shot on the second one and no blood trail?
Wow...
What happens on a liver or gut shot?
Bowhunters... even very experienced bowhunters... 
even the ones hunting in snow...
NEED a bloodtrail.
I'm not picking on you.... just baffled, is all.


----------



## knightwing81 (Jul 15, 2014)

Don't know what to tell you. They fly great and I find the CS version to be very easy to sharpen. Give great penetration. The aoudad dropped where he stood so no opportunity for blood trail. Based on amount of blood on the fallow both my guide and I were surprised there was no blood trail to speak of but then again it didn't get an opportunity to run and therefore start spraying blood. It got hit. Jogged a bit and then just dropped. I'd guess that since we were hunting from a ground blind dug in below ground level the entry and exit were on a pretty level line.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, you didn't get any chance for a bloodtrail then! Good job!
I have no experience with the new ones.
The old ones never felt sharp... no matter what I did.
What kills me is... the Hellrazors are the exact same size and configuration... the bevel angle has to be the same.
They are sharpened the same way... yet they actually FEEL sharp when you're done.
I do know this... as far as bloodtrails go... sharp matters!


----------



## DParenti547 (Sep 29, 2015)

k_marshall said:


> Not my picture or story. Its from another site but the arrow exited through the coyotes hind quarters. Used a 100 g. Montec.


Did it kill him?


----------



## DParenti547 (Sep 29, 2015)

You know, I gotta be honest here...

I know that I'm new to this forum and I haven't made many posts yet, but I do know a thing or two about a thing or two.

First of all, I think that if you aren't getting a clean pass-through with these broadheads, then it's not the broadhead's fault. Sometimes the arrow just doesn't go through because of shot angle or placement, and it's very important to keep that in mind when you are taking aim.

Secondly, for those of you saying these broadheads aren't sharp out of the box...you are just flat out wrong. they are absolutely sharp, and there is no amount of sharpening that you fellas are going to do that will make them sharper than factory. I own a knife sharpening business, and I have high-end Japanese whetstones that go up to 10,000 grit. I can get them as sharp as factory,but not sharper. What I CAN do is change the bevel angle for strength purposes. Bottom line is that these broadheads cut just fine. They are VERY sharp out of the box.

Now, I'm not trying to offend anyone here, but I would say most of the people that are having bad experiences with these broadheads not passing through probably have shot placement issues or their bow/arrow combination is under-performing. If you aren't shooting with enough KE to get these G5's through, you might want to think about using 2-blade broadheads. Something like a Magnus Stinger would probably help.

Accuracy is the main thing that counts here, gentlemen. Shoot them in the heart, and they won't go far enough for it to matter anyway!


----------

